# 2014 Camry



## asalem123 (Dec 9, 2019)

I have a 2014 Toyota Camry with 99K on it. Is this reliable for rideshare and to keep this car for 5 years with minimal maintenance? Should I trade it in for a newer Camry. I am financing it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

asalem123 said:


> I have a 2014 Toyota Camry with 99K on it. Is this reliable for rideshare and to keep this car for 5 years with minimal maintenance? Should I trade it in for a newer Camry. I am financing it.


Sounds like a great car for rideshare
Do not get a newer car!!!!!!
You probably wont get 5 years of rideshare out of it without some 
major repairs though
Make sure you are doing the maintenance and that you are making enough money to cover time,
repairs and the depreciation.
Ps you are gonna owe taxes
on your earnings too....


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

If you're going to rideshare, the sweet spot is a car with relatively low miles, nice but not too nice, good on gas, and safe/roomy/reliable. I would also add that being paid off is huge, as well as the car already being depreciated by 50-75%. Personally I can't really make the numbers work too well with any other setup, but that's not to say it can't be done in a more lucrative market than my own. Just do your calculations ahead of time.

But yes, I would also stick with the older Camry.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Sounds like a great car for rideshare
> Do not get a newer car!!!!!!
> You probably wont get 5 years of rideshare out of it without some
> major repairs though
> ...


If your oweing taxes at all... Your doing it wrong... My Wear and Tear tax write off not only covered me last year completely but it allowed us to get back almost everything my wife had paid in as well ..

So if your paying taxes still somethings wrong.. at $.58 a mile it adds up quick.. heck I finally started using TRIPLOG app about 2 weeks on the 11th and as of today it says Im eligible for over $900 in write off... in 11 days ...My personal records for the year show im just shy of 50k.

Yea...umm no I'm not paying A lick of taxes... Wearing the shyt out of my car.... But not paying taxes...


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Absolutely keep this Camry. Assuming it's not giving you any problems, it's perfect for rideshare.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Good car what is the price? Did you consider hybrid?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

asalem123 said:


> I have a 2014 Toyota Camry with 99K on it. Is this reliable for rideshare and to keep this car for 5 years with minimal maintenance? Should I trade it in for a newer Camry. I am financing it.


How many owners before you had it ?
If you got it new then it can certainly last 300-400k miles easy. After that, swap your motor and transmission for 3000$ and drive it another 300k


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Do not trade it in for a newer car. That's a good car for the job. How much longer until you pay it off? You are going to wear it out a lot quicker than you originally anticipated.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

asalem123 said:


> I have a 2014 Toyota Camry with 99K on it. Is this reliable for rideshare and to keep this car for 5 years with minimal maintenance? Should I trade it in for a newer Camry. I am financing it.


Keep your oil changed on time and you should get another 200k outta that 2014.
Do NOT finance a new car for anything that has to do with rideshare-shit.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> If your oweing taxes at all... Your doing it wrong... My Wear and Tear tax write off not only covered me last year completely but it allowed us to get back almost everything my wife had paid in as well ..
> 
> So if your paying taxes still somethings wrong.. at $.58 a mile it adds up quick.. heck I finally started using TRIPLOG app about 2 weeks on the 11th and as of today it says Im eligible for over $900 in write off... in 11 days ...My personal records for the year show im just shy of 50k.
> 
> Yea...umm no I'm not paying A lick of taxes... Wearing the shyt out of my car.... But not paying taxes...


25days is pushing close to 100k from Ubering. The higher tax bracket could very well indeed have some albeit low tax.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 25days is pushing close to 100k from Ubering. The higher tax bracket could very well indeed have some albeit low tax.


I think X is less likely to owe taxes compared to XL.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

You can get a newer camry for uber comfort


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Dekero said:


> If your oweing taxes at all... Your doing it wrong... My Wear and Tear tax write off not only covered me last year completely but it allowed us to get back almost everything my wife had paid in as well ..
> 
> So if your paying taxes still somethings wrong.. at $.58 a mile it adds up quick.. heck I finally started using TRIPLOG app about 2 weeks on the 11th and as of today it says Im eligible for over $900 in write off... in 11 days ...My personal records for the year show im just shy of 50k.
> 
> Yea...umm no I'm not paying A lick of taxes... Wearing the shyt out of my car.... But not paying taxes...


I wrote off 65k miles at .585 last year.
You can depreciate the car and 
save all your receipts or
get the .58 a mile not both
Accountants generally figure out the other things that are deductable
If you arent paying taxes you either arent making any money or 
are evading paying your taxes


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Don't plan on doing rideshare for 5 years. Get out as soon as possible.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

That is a good car if you bought new you should be almost paid off by now maybe another year or so you will put mileage on it and that 99k will be a distant memory soon but Toyota's especially the 4 bangers are known to go 200k plus with proper oil changes and maintenance


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wrb06wrx said:


> That is a good car if you bought new you should be almost paid off by now maybe another year or so you will put mileage on it and that 99k will be a distant memory soon but Toyota's especially the 4 bangers are known to go 200k plus with proper oil changes and maintenance


At the cab company I drive for,

The camrys usually either get totaled in accidents or they survive until 350,000 miles before being taken out of service.

It's virtually unheard of for them to break down either.

The most frequent issue for us is a headlight issue but I personally think that it's a wiring issue from the taxi conversion. (Wiring the computer, CC machine roof signs ect)

A lot of the time we can get the headlights to come back out after beating on it.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

You want to be in on the ground floor of Uber Comfort. That’s where this industry is headed and the smart drivers making ROI based assumptions....upgrade


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Camrys are good cars. Here is gas & expense data on my old Camry.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I wrote off 65k miles at .585 last year.
> You can depreciate the car and
> save all your receipts or
> get the .58 a mile not both
> ...


Or maybe you don't have a wife making 80k a year...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> wife making 80k a year..


....have a wife working AND tax free investment income. I'm looking to have a sweet tax loss to offset 'other' income.....


----------



## tydyed2001 (Feb 17, 2020)

Dekero said:


> If your oweing taxes at all... Your doing it wrong... My Wear and Tear tax write off not only covered me last year completely but it allowed us to get back almost everything my wife had paid in as well ..
> 
> So if your paying taxes still somethings wrong.. at $.58 a mile it adds up quick.. heck I finally started using TRIPLOG app about 2 weeks on the 11th and as of today it says Im eligible for over $900 in write off... in 11 days ...My personal records for the year show im just shy of 50k.
> 
> Yea...umm no I'm not paying A lick of taxes... Wearing the shyt out of my car.... But not paying taxes...


if you showed a negative loss how much was it? i seem to be showing a negative this year after all deductions


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

tydyed2001 said:


> if you showed a negative loss how much was it? i seem to be showing a negative this year after all deductions


My wife has a full time job that bumped against my wear and tear write off... Allowed us to get everything she paid back plus some .. she does the numbers as she's an accountant so I'd be lying to throw out exacts other than overall we got back $6500 this year alone...


----------



## tydyed2001 (Feb 17, 2020)

Dekero said:


> My wife has a full time job that bumped against my wear and tear write off... Allowed us to get everything she paid back plus some .. she does the numbers as she's an accountant so I'd be lying to throw out exacts other than overall we got back $6500 this year alone...


 i have full time job as well which doing ride share part time helps reduce my tax burden. im showing a aprox. $8000 ride share loss after all deductions , i would be interested to know what was your loss which was deducted from your wifes income thanks


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

You have the perfect car for Rideshare. At 100k, that car is barely broken in. I have a 2018 Camry and I doubt it will last as long as yours. The 8 speed trans is just not as strong as the original 6 speed. Don’t buy a new car, when your rating slips like mine has, you’ll be happy you’re not ruing a new car on these pax. Any clunker that gets them from A to B is better than most deserve and still gets you the same as somebody driving a new car for their “clients.”


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

asalem123 said:


> I have a 2014 Toyota Camry with 99K on it. Is this reliable for rideshare and to keep this car for 5 years with minimal maintenance? Should I trade it in for a newer Camry. I am financing it.


Always better to keep it. Did you change the transmission fluid and filter at about 60k miles?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

asalem123 said:


> I have a 2014 Toyota Camry with 99K on it. Is this reliable for rideshare and to keep this car for 5 years with minimal maintenance? Should I trade it in for a newer Camry. I am financing it.


You're financing a 6 year old car?


----------

